# 11-23-12 Steelix raceway test and tune and race



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi All
On Black Friday there will be a test and tune and maybe a race if people show up, not sure how many people will fit in basement and want to try track out with others. Classes are skinny tire t-jet and slip-on fray 9 or 12 tooth cars, I don't have IROC cars so sorry can not do. Doors should open at 4PM, this may change as I'm working in morning and as of right now I should be off by 1pm. Please let me know if this works out for you and who is coming over. If I have enough people over will order pizza, should be no more then $7.00 if we order food and if time change will let every one know but track will be open. Thanks

Track Picture


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Crap...we work that day. Really.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

To quote Al, crap, I am going to be out of town then. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Will 14 tooth slip on cars be legal too


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry about not saying 14 tooth is ok, just looking for the Fray type 16 ohm copper cars, and not the AW 15ohm cars. 

Also going to see who can all make it maybe, if a later start time is better that's ok, or I can post pone it to, if people are out of town just let me know what works for you, I will ask at Al's race tonight what thay think.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Race has been Postponed, tentative new race date is 12-1-12 at 5:00pm have to work time out with work first, and let me know what works for you guy's as time wise.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Race is Postponed to sometime next year as its getting to hard to get short days or time off right now, with me working in retail some how my boss wants me to work weekends.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

It's that damn 4 letter word that also get in my way for racing WORK ! 3 more years I won't have that problem!


----------

